# 10g High Tech DSM - Raised Substrate Eggcrate Experiment



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

I've just moved into a new house and some of my housemates have fallen in love with my planted tanks, so I decided to do one in the living room with an extra 10er and stand I had been given. I put it in the corner, so I plastidiped the back and left side to hide the wiring, tubing, and filtration. Got a Finnex 24/7 Planted+ for it. Also got some eggcrate and messed around with it until I came up with this arrangement:
















Amazonia will be on either side of a white sand river that starts 3 inches from the back left (high) side of the tank and sweeps forward into a beach in the front 2/3 of the tank about 3" back from the front. This will all be on top of ADA Powersand Special S to create more water flow and prevent anaerobic build up. I have 7lbs of Okho Stone for the hardscape, considering driftwood, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Planning on EI dosing, as long as the shrimp can take it, and a DIY CO2 paintball set up.








Current livestock plant

*Flora:*
Forground (behind sand + right side to back:
•Micranthemum "Monte Carlo" 
•Pogostemon helferi "red"
Midground (middle + left):
•Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides 
•Staurogyne sp. purple
•Cuphea anagalloidea
Background (coming out from between middle rocks):
•Hygrophila salicifolia (too big?)
•Hygrophila salicifolia var. "Red Green" (too big?)
•Staurogyne bihar 
•Limnophila sp. aromatica mini or sp. belem 


















*Fauna:*
•Shadow Panda TBs
•PFR neos
•Nano fish?

I need help picking nano fish species. I'm familiar with a lot of species, just not much experience mixing them with shrimp as it is a general rule not to. However, I've seen the occassional strawberry rasbora/TB (just an example) tank that just looks amazing, so let me know your experience!

Another issue I have is how deep the substrate is in the back left, it could be almost 6 inches deep when all is said and done and I dont want it to get anoxic. Will I be okay with the eggcrate and powersand to prevent this or should i cut the eggcrate there and shove a couple larger lava rocks down to take up the space below the substrate?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Substrate height shouldn't be too much of an issue. Boraras species could be a good way to go. Look at Rachel O'Leary's channel/website look for species you like and then see if they are suitable for your setup and shrimp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Just to let you know my shrimps started disappearing on separate occasions I added strawberry rasbora and cpds. I have good luck with U borara, Brigittae, Kubotai and Sundadanios.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

So I've been playing with the idea of how to keep the sand and soil sections separate. I finally decided the only way to go is to use the rocks as a river lining. Luckily, when I started placing the rocks, I noticed the eggrate creates a wonderful shelving effect which is amplified by the flat faces of the stones. Now the river section will be deeper down than the rest, but hopefully will stay pretty separate once I fill all the little gaps (got lots of rubble just in case).
















The rocks also eliminate any worry of the river having an artificial curvature. The back part looks very promising and curvy.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

looks fun. the plastic boxes def lets you play around. have fun with the imagination. let it thrive. i hope to see what you're talking about in the coming posts. river under water? whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool, hope to see the finished product on here


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

IntotheWRX said:


> looks fun. the plastic boxes def lets you play around. have fun with the imagination. let it thrive. i hope to see what you're talking about in the coming posts. river under water? whhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat




Just a sand "river." Nothing too fancy!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Changing it up once again, making A larger mound on the left side to give the effect of a mountain with a deep chasm in it. I am going to get more Ohko stone tomorrow to fill the space, although I have nearly enough. Then it's time to get started!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Make sure you have enough space between the rock and the glass to clean and for it too look natural.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Hardscape


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

houseofcards said:


> Make sure you have enough space between the rock and the glass to clean and for it too look natural.



Definitely a good point, but the rocks near the glass are against the black background and will be completely covered in mosses/bryophytes once the DSM is done and it grow in a bit (hopefully). There is one rock close to the glass on the right I think I want to move tho...


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Planting the MC today. Starting with this pad.
















Also added some Fissidens fontanus using the yogurt method.
















Day 1:


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Had a few nodes of Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides floating around so I threw them in. Also painted some mini pellia onto the rocks along with the fissidens.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 6, posted a couple days late!:








Vs. day 1:


----------



## Big Blue Frog (Jul 9, 2016)

What is the "Yogert method"


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Yogurt method is where you blend the crap out of some moss, mix it with water and yogurt, and apply it with a paintbrush to rocks and wood during a DSM. After a couple weeks the tiny pieces attach and start growing. It is an easy way to cover a large area with not so much material, just takes a bit longer.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2011)

mrfiock said:


> Yogurt method is where you blend the crap out of some moss, mix it with water and yogurt, and apply it with a paintbrush to rocks and wood during a DSM. After a couple weeks the tiny pieces attach and start growing. It is an easy way to cover a large area with not so much material, just takes a bit longer.




What does the yoghurt add? Does the moss also manage to survive being blended?


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Well it adds some nutrients as well as a bit of adhesion while the moss figures out what the hell is going on. And yes the moss can survive it. The cool thing about most mosses and bryophytes is that every part of the "plant" has the ability to form a whole new one, and that's the principle this technique is based on. Also using yogurt containing bacteria, like lactobacillus or acidophilus (found in probiotic yogurts), actually prevent fungus and mold from forming in the moist DSM.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Also yogurt residue disappears completely once you fill up the tank unlike super glue. And also you get a very natural look to the moss. I'm sure you can find a ton of threads on here with people mentioning using it and you can see the results. It's really beautiful when done right. Very natural.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 8! The MC is growing really well. The hydrocotyle formed a few new leaves. The moss hasn't really seemed to do much so far, but I'm just waiting it out at least another week or two before flooding it.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

def going to do a yogurt method in my next tank one day. interested to see how yours go. gives us tips as you go through them. i would love to know.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

IntotheWRX said:


> def going to do a yogurt method in my next tank one day. interested to see how yours go. gives us tips as you go through them. i would love to know.




A few things to note so far: 

1) don't skimp on the moss. Blend up way more than you need if you have it. I used as much mini pellia as I had on hand and it still doesn't look like enough. It might take a while before I get good coverage.

2) after a couple days all the moss kinda looked dead and brown, especially the fissidens, but then a week or so went by and it became light green and kinda slimy, then magically came back to life. Be patient.

3) most say it takes about 2 weeks for the moss to attach itself to the rock. At first sight I think most would still be skeptical if this is long enough, but I am confident I could flood it now- if I had to- and the moss would stay put. Having said that, I think I'm going to wait at least 3 weeks before flooding (both for the moss to start showing new growth and the MC to root up a bit more).

4) It stinks... terribly! [emoji38]


Edit:
5) I used Yakult brand probiotic yogurt. It's like Kefir drink with lactobacillus culture. I decided on this (versus traditional acidophilus culture) because of the results I've had controlling bacterial outbreaks in tanks with lactobacillus strains, specifically Dr. Tim's Eco Balanced.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> A few things to note so far:
> 
> 1) don't skimp on the moss. Blend up way more than you need if you have it. I used as much mini pellia as I had on hand and it still doesn't look like enough. It might take a while before I get good coverage.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing your knowledge. haha on #4 and I love yakult. I wear their t shirt for my PJs at home.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh, one more thing. I found a #5 round paintbrush is ideal for applying the yogurt mixture, as it has the texture of a (very) thin acrylic paint and the heavier brush holds onto the mixture well. [emoji1303]


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah be patient with the moss. Most are slow growers even when emersed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

The Eheim 150 is here! Everything is in German! [emoji38]


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 14 (late on the upload):


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

How's my growth rate?

Day 1:








Vs 2 weeks:









Mosses are attaching and finally getting some light green new growth. [emoji5]
The mc has done so well I think I can flood at anytime, but in thinking Tuesday or Thursday. In gonna look around for 2 each emersed and submerged growing, and pick the one (emersed vs sub) I like more, thereafter deciding to continue with DSM or flood. I'd like to flood ASAP... Maybe a quick few fast growers to establish over a. few day.

Hitting up Aquaforest aquarium in the AM down in SF to see if I can find a sew suitable (small DSM) plants. (I have too many stems and just bit on more???

Then gonna order some submerged buces next week for when I fill the tank!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Update, Day 18:
So I won wayyyy too much Staurogyne repens in a fb auction and so I just put the rest into the tank. I went for sporadic planting along the iwagumi style but then my inner Dutchman took over and I started grouping. So now it's like a nature style with a bit of Dutch influence (...but you'll see more on that once it's flooded).
The MC seems to be slowing down and browning a little, but I didn't notice/look until after I left the top off too long while setting up the CO2 rig, so it could be that.
Anyway, all in all it's been going well. Lots of new leaves over the 18 days and the seeds sprouted (after researching and finding they are not glosso but more grass like I'm pleasantly surprised).


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 20! Couldn't wait any longer... Planted and filling!








I decided to add Staurogyne bihar, Limnophila aromatica mini, Cuphea anagalloidea, AR mini, and Alternathera rosaefolia- in addition to the Staurogyne repens, Staurogyne purple, Ranunculus inclinata, and Lobellia cardinalis I added yesterday. I also added some mini Xmas moss to a could rocks flanking the canyon,


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 22: Here it is. Day 2 filled. I noticed I carried over a bit of algae on some S. sp. purple and also some of it melted, so I removed it and added some clean plants back. 
A very odd note on the DSM: It seemed as if the moss had not grown at all before I filled it, but once it was filled, it seemed to just spring to life. The growth rate has definitely increased. Co2 is currently at 0.5bps.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Interesting behavior out of some of the Chinese "glosso" seeds. They sprouted on the rocks as well as submerged! Very strange...


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

A bit of a stringy algae issue as to be expected in the cycle. The ammonia has gone down to 0, so I am planning on adding some otos and Amanos after work to go after the algae. 
I think I am going to replace the Staurogyne bihar with something much smaller as it throws the whole perspective.... So I have some for sale! Lol. Suggestions welcome on a replacement. I was thinking lud super red mini or another small limno, I have Belem...


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Little patches of Riccia have appeared in the MC. Planning on pruning them into little bushes.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 36, 2 weeks + 2 days filled:
DSM/yogurt method did better than I thought. Fissidens is really coming in once the algae subsided a bit.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 41: FTS








Added 7 cardinal tetras.


----------



## greekfish (Aug 10, 2009)

Tank looks great! I can't really tell from the picture, but are the reds on your cardinal tetras somewhat faded? I ask because I recently purchased some cardinals that look similar to yours. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

greekfish said:


> Tank looks great! I can't really tell from the picture, but are the reds on your cardinal tetras somewhat faded? I ask because I recently purchased some cardinals that look similar to yours.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk












It's hard to get a good picture of them on my phone, but they are bright red, just a bit of white on the belly as usual. I did notice the red, although brilliant, is very slightly translucent.


----------



## greekfish (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. Just wondering if that was normal. Nevertheless, they are beautiful fish! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

greekfish said:


> Thanks. Just wondering if that was normal. Nevertheless, they are beautiful fish!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Yeah, it's normal. They tend to vary in the amount of blue and red as well as the character of the color between stores or breeders.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Got some mini pink lady and mini black coin buce. Mini black coin has the tiniest leaves I've ever seen (maybe Micro buce has about the same size, but different shape). I also put the lights on custom risers so they won't get splashed and also they give a better light spread and more natural rippling/flickering light effect on the substrate.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

mrfiock said:


> Got some mini pink lady and mini black coin buce. Mini black coin has the tiniest leaves I've ever seen (maybe Micro buce has about the same size, but different shape). I also put the lights on custom risers so they won't get splashed and also they give a better light spread and more natural rippling/flickering light effect on the substrate.


Can we see the risers? I'm curious.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Can we see the risers? I'm curious.











I'll let you guys figure out who made them.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> It's hard to get a good picture of them on my phone, but they are bright red, just a bit of white on the belly as usual. I did notice the red, although brilliant, is very slightly translucent.


they look so happy swimming together. 

check out your camera settings. looks like you might have a HDR setting on, screwing up the bright colors of the blue on the fish.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> I'll let you guys figure out who made them.




Looks like 3D printed from Han Aquatics, pretty neat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

ibebian said:


> Looks like 3D printed from Han Aquatics, pretty neat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You're right, Chris. :] But he doesn't have the 24/7 model on the site, you gotta ask him for them!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

The reds will probably get more intense as they become more comfortable in the tank. They are probably still a bit stressed since it is a new environment. @greekfish Yours will probably do the same too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greekfish (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe you are right @Opare. In the past week or so, their reds have become more vibrant and they have become ravenous eaters lol. Perhaps a change in diet could also be affecting their colors as well.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Same, mine are brightening up quite a bit.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 50 FTS:


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

53:
Mini pink lady and mini black coin buces placed and tank prepped for shrimp arriving Thursday.









Don't mind the drop checker, I just put it in.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

tanks looking really nice! I like the "field" look in some areas (I made the field thing up), I consider a field look to be where its a mix of a carpeting plant and some plants that stick up randomly in the carpet  fits the name field lol Also thanks for the yogurt method info, gonna try it myself next time I use moss in a DSM


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you! I really didn't intend the "field" look from the start, but as I went along I liked the look so kinda went with it, but still left a small carpet on the right which is nearly grown in.
The yogurt method is really starting to show real results. It's the most natural looking application of moss that I've tried. I finally can see how the pros do it. I'm kinda bummed I glued in some mini Xmas after the fact... I'll have to try that on the next one! And it's starting to grow out so it looks okay. 
Unfortunately nearly all of the mini pellia died off or just never took, but I did notice a couple teeny patches! I said it before and I'll say it again: Patience is key.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

It took me a while to appreciate all the colors in this picture. Limnophila aromatica mini, mini-mini pennywort, and ranunculus inclinata growing in nicely. Althernathera rosaefolia showing off some great colors. You can see a bit of mini pink lady off to the right side on the rock looking quite blue/purple.


----------



## Altheora (Aug 10, 2016)

Fabulous tank! It's very obvious how much time and effort you put into planning not only where things would go, but how you'd take the time to plant them properly. 

My only suggestion might be to trim up the "canyon" on the left. It's marvelous at the beginning, but the plants are beginning to hide it. It's a great hardscape feature!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Altheora said:


> Fabulous tank! It's very obvious how much time and effort you put into planning not only where things would go, but how you'd take the time to plant them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> My only suggestion might be to trim up the "canyon" on the left. It's marvelous at the beginning, but the plants are beginning to hide it. It's a great hardscape feature!




Thank you! I must say I have put the most time and thought (and dollars per gallon...) into this one. 
Good call, it's about time for a good trimming now that things have filled in. I was just looking at the mini Xmas moss and thinking about hacking it up... stay tuned for tomorrow's trimming update! Haha. Also just decided to add some real glosso from my other tank cuz the seeds turned up bunk!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

The yogurt method, results (and some Amanos):


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

The newest members of the tank. Red tibees.
































FTS:


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Very surprised at how well the hydrocotyle attached itself to the rocks and how fast it's growing! Had to trim some off today.


----------



## Altheora (Aug 10, 2016)

The tank is looking great!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

how do you get your hydro to carpet (kind of) like that? mine keeps growing straight up?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Altheora said:


> The tank is looking great!


Couldn't have said it any better myself. Awesome tank to look at. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> how do you get your hydro to carpet (kind of) like that? mine keeps growing straight up?



It definitely depends on the species. What kind do you have? This is H. sibthorpioides which will grow straight up, but with high light and co2, it crawls with runners versus sending vertical shoots. Mine is kind of wrapping itself around the rock, so the fact that it has an anchor might have something to do with it too...


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Altheora said:


> The tank is looking great!




Thank you!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Econde said:


> Couldn't have said it any better myself. Awesome tank to look at.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Wow! Thank you so much!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

pretty sure i have H. sibthorpioides


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mrfiock said:


> Wow! Thank you so much!


No no sir, thank you. And keep posting updates! Please and thank you.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> pretty sure i have H. sibthorpioides



Do you have co2/ferts and light covered?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> Do you have co2/ferts and light covered?


High lighting, and fertilizers (all seachum products)


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> High lighting, and fertilizers (all seachum products)




It's probably the co2 then! I know my high tech plants will get stringy in no tech, so even tho this isn't really a demanding plant it seems to have different characteristics under high co2. This tank is currently only at 1/2 bps, but it's nearly all getting diffused into the water because of where I have it set up (I got kinda lucky on that one!).


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Finally added the Ludwigia red and Persicaria São Paulo. Just planted it so it's a little twisty still!







and if you look hard enough there are some yellow shrimp that have yet to make their debut.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Update with lots of pics... 
The yellow neos barely sit still and like to hide a lot so it's tough to get shots of them even though there are about 15 in there! Hopefully they are breeding. 
















More red tibees and I added a couple fancy red Tigers to intensify the red and white coverage on the offspring. Planning on adding 6 wine red TB, 2 Ruby red TB, and 1 extreme RKK this week to increase the quality of the offspring even more. 
































































Top down view. Probably my favorite.








I tried to make the tank viewable from two sides and blacked out the other two, but I realized I haven't showed it yet. Here's the side view.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Man keep up the good work. The contrast is amazing.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Econde said:


> Man keep up the good work. The contrast is amazing.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Thank you! Thanks for following the tank's progress. It really has been a rewarding experience!


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

What are the blueberry things?


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> What are the blueberry things?




Tourmaline balls for the shrimp.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

mrfiock said:


> Tourmaline balls for the shrimp.


Thanks. I hadn't seen those before.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

ArchimedesTheDog said:


> Thanks. I hadn't seen those before.




They're supposed to release minerals into the water slowly. Help with molting and overall shrimp health. Not sure if they actually do anything, but I was given hundreds of them a while ago so I put them in all my shrimp tanks. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Added 7 wine red, 3 ruby red, and 1 extreme RKK.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

The Persicaria and Ludwigia have perked up and the shrimp have acclimated nicely to their new home, despite CO2 at 1/2 bps. 








FTS, needs a trim again...


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

I seem to have developed some BBA. :/ gonna treat with peroxide tomorrow.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Day 76: I'm just gonna leave these here...


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

That looks amazing! How many bps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> That looks amazing! How many bps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you!!!! :] I've been keeping it at 1 bubble/2 seconds because of the shrimp. I could probably push it to 1 bps.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Cool! I am setting up a 20 long so I was interested lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Your Ludwigia looks fantastic too...can't wait to see this scape progress further. Did you achieve what you wanted with the egg crate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mrfiock said:


> 53:
> Mini pink lady and mini black coin buces placed and tank prepped for shrimp arriving Thursday.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @mrfiock. Can you tell me how your heater is working out for you? Looks like a Fluval heater? 

I re-read through your posts, so satisfying. Merry Christmas and Happy holidays btw!


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Actually, that looks like a Marina heater if you zoom in.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow your tank is still looking fantastic!!  merry Christmas!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Econde said:


> Hey @mrfiock. Can you tell me how your heater is working out for you? Looks like a Fluval heater?
> 
> 
> 
> I re-read through your posts, so satisfying. Merry Christmas and Happy holidays btw!




It's a marina mini heater! They work great and are super cheap! I think I got two of them for $20.
Also thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> Wow your tank is still looking fantastic!!  merry Christmas!




Thanks! And thanks for following along!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Your Ludwigia looks fantastic too...can't wait to see this scape progress further. Did you achieve what you wanted with the egg crate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you! So far I have achieved what I wanted. I can tell there's plenty of flow beneath the soil because when I pull up plants, they have long, beautiful, white roots! Also haven't had any issues with the slopes flattening, besides a tiny bit when I first filled it up, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mrfiock said:


> It's a marina mini heater! They work great and are super cheap! I think I got two of them for $20.
> Also thank you! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well!


Why thank you kindly. Amazon for some reason says its Fluval Marina.


----------



## DanielWard (Dec 30, 2015)

mrfiock said:


> Thank you!!!! :] I've been keeping it at 1 bubble/2 seconds because of the shrimp. I could probably push it to 1 bps.


Great tank, well done!

I have a very similar setup to yours in terms of tank size and the same light. I have shrimp and am running the co2 at just just under 2 bubbles a second. Shrimp seem perfectly happy, just though i'd give my 2 cents.

How are you finding the Finnex 24/7? I had to raise mine by hanging it from the ceiling as it was causing algae problems being too close.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

DanielWard said:


> Great tank, well done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. It's a powerful light. Way too much for a standard 10er so I also raised it 4". Same with my other two 24/7s and the finnex planted+ I have.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Econde said:


> Why thank you kindly. Amazon for some reason says its Fluval Marina.




Lol! Idk what that's about... Very strange... not sure if they're the same company or maybe if that's just for using the keyword "fluval" to get more hits on the item? Either way they're great heaters. I got mine at 6th Avenue Aquarium in San Francisco because they have crazy deals on Sundays, but if you're not in the Bay Area, the good news is that they're super cheap anyway! I also have a couple of the 50w versions which I might swap out tonight as its been getting exceedingly cold lately and I don't want the temp to destabilize. I keep it around 68-69 F anyway.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

The stand can house another 10g or 15g high in the bottom rack. Thinkin of grabbing one splitting it and just getting a couple new strains of shrimp in a couple low techs on the bottoms rack. It'll also lower the center of mass! Maybe tomorrow (later today) I'll trek to SF and sj to find what I need!


----------



## DanielWard (Dec 30, 2015)

mrfiock said:


> Thank you. It's a powerful light. Way too much for a standard 10er so I also raised it 4". Same with my other two 24/7s and the finnex planted+ I have.


Good to hear, raised mine by the same height. Picking up some Bloody Mary shrimp this week, can't wait to see them under the red light.

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

DanielWard said:


> Good to hear, raised mine by the same height. Picking up some Bloody Mary shrimp this week, can't wait to see them under the red light.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!!




Thanks! Enjoy your BMs, I love mine. Such a deep, pretty red. They look pretty wicked under most lighting. Personally I think they look best under a normal planted spectrum. Something like 60% white, 30-35% red, 5-10% blue, but I've never seen them under full red... Hmmm...


----------



## jmccullough108 (Nov 25, 2016)

Really enjoyed this thread - I noticed your Co2 indicator often showed yellow. On my indicator that means the Co2 levels are too high. Have you noticed any issues with your fish? Beautiful setup by the way.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

jmccullough108 said:


> Really enjoyed this thread - I noticed your Co2 indicator often showed yellow. On my indicator that means the Co2 levels are too high. Have you noticed any issues with your fish? Beautiful setup by the way.



Thank you! I've really been enjoying putting it together! :]
No, they're all fine. Shrimp too. But that's because I have it set up differently than a normal drop checker. For me, it's lime green to yellow if it's high enough (above 30 ppm), green is low-but sufficient (15-30 ppm), and blue is too low and causes terrible algae (less than 15 ppm). To do this, I simply add the indicator to 3 dKH water instead of 4 dKH. This increases the solution's sensitivity to pH changes and therefore co2 levels. Ive never had a issue with levels being too high, only too low, so I have it there to make sure it doesn't drop below the baseline. Especially because I'm using DIY co2 which can be inconstant! I hope this answers your question!


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You ask and you shall receive. I'll snap some shots when I'm home later!!!


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## scottasin (Dec 3, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> The stand can house another 10g or 15g high in the bottom rack. Thinkin of grabbing one splitting it and just getting a couple new strains of shrimp in a couple low techs on the bottoms rack. It'll also lower the center of mass! Maybe tomorrow (later today) I'll trek to SF and sj to find what I need!


I'd love to see what you'd do with a low tech, its the $1 a gallon sale right now, do it!!!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Cool!




Got home too late and my light cycle was too dark already. I'll set it to start later tomorrow so hopefully I come home when the photoperiod is near the end but still bright!


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Kk!


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Kk!


Tonight:


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

That looks fantastic! What is your trimming regimen?


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> That looks fantastic! What is your trimming regimen?




Basically just trim it whenever it looks too bushy. I cut the hydrocotyle the most; any runners that shoot out too far or vertical shoots. I cut the tops off most of the little lumps of MC which encouraged it to grow laterally. I feel like the tank needs a trim now, but I've been so busy, then lazy when I'm not busy, so it hasn't been getting done. :/ I also like to pull up some of the plants that find their way out into the sand.
I'm worried about trimming the lud tho, I've never had great luck with them.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Now the real question is... when are you setting up the next tank lol


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Now the real question is... when are you setting up the next tank lol




............It is the $1/gallon sale right now...................


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

mrfiock said:


> ............It is the $1/gallon sale right now...................


If only I had the space. Luckily there isn't a Petco around [emoji16] 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

Did you cop a new tank??


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> Did you cop a new tank??




Not yet... Still deciding if I can right now.


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

praying that you do lol maybe a 20 long


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

sharambil said:


> praying that you do lol maybe a 20 long




I actually have a 20L right now. Maybe another...


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Econde said:


> If only I had the space. Luckily there isn't a Petco around [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




This. Same. -___-


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> This. Same. -___-


I say you go ahead and treat yourself to a 65Gallon Long..................................
or a 20 gallon long
or a 10 gallon long
alright just do something man :flick:


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Some red.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

New update coming tomorrow as well as a new nano tank build I started tonight and accompanying thread!
Stay tuned...

Teaser for next thread:


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

*The Next Chapter*

100:
So it turns out to be day 100 of this tank, which I just realized. Completely unintentional, but fitting nonetheless, because today I will start my next journal.

Here it is. Day 100, FTS:










Today the tank has reached its fully planted stage with the Ludwigia red and Alternanthera rosaefolia finally trimmed and planted to fill in the last gaps. I took out the Cardinal tetras yesterday since many of my berried female shrimp are due to release their eggs at any moment. The MC carpet is very nicely filled in and thick! I love it. Not my first attempt using it and it got stringy before. Definitely a new favorite now that I know how to use it. I must have 6x what i started with at this point. Gonna try HC on the next tank... wish me luck!

I really like how the tank turned out and it makes a wonderful living room piece. I've already gotten several people interested in planted tanks with it and I'm really glad you guys and gals have been following along. It's been a very fulfilling and rewarding tank. I'll be sure to keep updating it every couple weeks or with any big changes!
If there's one thing I learned from this tank, it's that you get out what you put it. 
Now on to the next adventure.

New thread is >here<


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

BUMP
added link to the new tank thread^^^
also here


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

Added a few pintos from a project of mine.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

So... I'm pretty sure I just reread this entire thread for like the third or fourth time. Your planning and attention to detail really shines through. I love those shrimp too!! I can't wait to see where this tank goes from here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

johnson18 said:


> So... I'm pretty sure I just reread this entire thread for like the third or fourth time. Your planning and attention to detail really shines through. I love those shrimp too!! I can't wait to see where this tank goes from here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you very much. :]


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

FTS 111:








Fed some powder foods to the shrimp before the pictures so that's why it seems to be snowing in the tank. lol.
Here is a Extreme RKK on a Flor Rio pod. Great stuff.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

mrfiock said:


> FTS 111:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nick are you boiling the pods or doing the week soak thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

ibebian said:


> Nick are you boiling the pods or doing the week soak thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Boil! Cuz I'm too impatient! Lol.


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

7 months. I know. A lot has changed... My filter clogged a couple months back and the CO2 built up so bad that all the Caridina shrimp died, leaving only my yellow Neos and some snails. I removed the CO2 and have just been working with it as a low tech tank. The plants have changed a bit but here is what it looks like now:








and here's what it looks like in purple light... :


----------

